# Lady k minis I'm back, Zeyna next & 3 more, Bree *colt 5/1, LaLa Foaled Filly 3/16, Rhapsy colt 3/26



## Liz k (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello Everyone...First I would like to say thanks for the extra eyes and visiting my farm through this wonderful process of birth here's to a safe and healthy foaling year this season

First up will be Carlatta aka LaLa she is a black mare, her 320 days is 2/25 she is bred to our sorrel pinto who up till now has only thrown boys.. let's hope this ones a girl lol

I'm not sure how to post pic next to their write ups so ill post pics and colors instead..

Second up is Rhapsody aka Rhapsy she is a bay and white med hat ( mostly white ) her 320 days is 3/17 she is bred to a palomino stallion she is a regumate mare so she could foal anywhere from 300 to 330+days.

Third is Bree, if you were here last year Bree lost her foal due to dog sitting, she's a black and white pinto her 320 days is 4/15 and she bred to a black pinto stallion..

Forth is Willow, she is a silver bay and she's the mother to the sorrel stallion pictured here, her 320 day is 5/19 she is bred to the palomino stallion

Fifth is Dilly, she is a bay pinto her 320 days is 5/19 and she is bred to the black pinto stallion also,

There will a few more outside mares coming later in the season and once they are here I will update with their info........

Once again thanks for watching and good luck to all the mares and baby's this season..............

ETA - http://www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=ladyk

Stallions:


----------



## Liz k (Feb 4, 2014)

Mares:


----------



##  (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks like another exciting year here! Wonderful!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 4, 2014)

It's great to see all the regular faces gathering once again for the new foaling mare!

Good luck with LaLa Liz - we'll be watchng as closely as possible.


----------



## Liz k (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Diane and Anna, yep it's going to busy for me...I also have several outside mares coming in for foaling out to so ill be adding them as they come....hope y'all like coffee...


----------



## misty'smom (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh this is so exciting!!! Last year was my first year watching on Mare Stare and I loved it!! So I am defiantly looking forward to another year watching your beautiful mares, can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks like an exciting line up Liz

looking forward to all those beauties


----------



## Liz k (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Misysmom and Lori it's nice to be back!!!


----------



##  (Feb 7, 2014)

Anyone who knows me knows I LIVE on coffee (and



) so you know I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## JAX (Feb 7, 2014)

I am already realizing that not smoking during foaling season is going to be TOUGH!! 38 days and counting....


----------



##  (Feb 8, 2014)

Well, congratulations!!! You're doing just fine. If you'd like, a few of us will smoke for you if it will help you out!


----------



## Liz k (Feb 8, 2014)

Lol Diane



I haven't yet committed in quitting fully yet. ( only when I'm with Jackie do I not smoke) lol


----------



## izmepeggy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah!!!! Liz is back!!!!



I'm glad to see you and the mares.Are we going to have a show this year..LOL..Smile,you're on Candid Camera..hehehe


----------



## Liz k (Feb 9, 2014)

PEGGY........how you been? Yep I'm back and as for the peep show well I guess that's up to the mares....the longer they hold out the nutter I get so.......who knows



.


----------



## izmepeggy (Feb 9, 2014)

I've been good Liz How about you?? Oh,and I have 2 Minis now..lol


----------



## Liz k (Feb 10, 2014)

Ut oh Peggy..you better watch out 2 leads to 4 and then 8 and then you'll be like the rest of us........ Too many...lol


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 10, 2014)

Liz is so right ......you'll have a herd soon....we can't help it




I'll have one for you this evening

it's hard to quit but probably worth all the
 




meanwhile I'll have another for you


----------



##  (Feb 10, 2014)

:smokesmile:Me too!!!!!! Just catching up, so might as well!


----------



## izmepeggy (Feb 10, 2014)

No herd for me.LOL..I had to part with my big horse,so got another Mini that drives to keep Isaac company..Now I have 2 Minis that drive and no one to go driving with..


----------



##  (Feb 10, 2014)

FAMOUS LAST WORDS! lol


----------



## Liz k (Feb 10, 2014)

LOL Diane sooo true......Peggy you keep telling yourself that by this time next year well see how many you have then.


----------



## izmepeggy (Feb 10, 2014)

Funny Liz..I'll have TWO next year..( for now)...hahaha


----------



## JAX (Feb 10, 2014)

Darn it I cannot get the smoking smiley to come up!! You ladies are bad bad BAD!!! Oh well I will continue to vape until they decide its worse for us than smoking I guess.

Peggy how big is Ky? I saw two others posted on driving threads that are in your state.

So Liz how is Lalas bags tonight? Anything started yet??


----------



## izmepeggy (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes..We have been talking..They are in the western part of the state.Yes,Liz, How is Lala??


----------



## Liz k (Feb 10, 2014)

lol Jackie you want to know how LaLas doing? You come check lol she's witchy with the boobs.......I like my knees and chest area


----------



## izmepeggy (Feb 11, 2014)

I see you added more cameras.The only problem is cam 3 is down, and the windows from the other cameras are blocking camera 1 on Marestare. I can hardly see Lala..


----------



## JAX (Feb 11, 2014)

Hows that??


----------



## izmepeggy (Feb 11, 2014)

Better...hehehe.


----------



## Liz k (Feb 11, 2014)

Sorry Peggy was trying to do more cams and was figuring out the thingy bobber....lol


----------



## Liz k (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok sorry haven't posted in a bit there's only so many ways to say........NO NEW CHANGES.......except now LaLa ia 315 days and looks like she's going to drag this out as long as she can, let's just hope it's not as long as her first pregnancy 370 something days...........Please LaLa .......


----------



##  (Feb 21, 2014)

How is she looking? Any signs she may be getting ready? Has baby dropped into position, or is she being the ever-lasting pregnant momma again?


----------



## izmepeggy (Feb 25, 2014)

Okay Liz, update please..


----------



##  (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Liz k (Feb 26, 2014)

Sorry guys, I was getting via email responses on my board but haven't been getting them so with the daughter knapping my iPad, phone and all other devices to listen to music, I've forgotten to update so here's the latest pics ill be doing more today and will post those to.......SORRY......

And thank you Jackie for the heads up...


----------



## Liz k (Feb 26, 2014)

Ok this is LaLa at 1:00 pm check......getting closer........

It's cold and rainy here so I have left the barn door opened in case you several horses in the barn, I have wimps they don't like the cold and rain but need to stretch their legs ...lol


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 26, 2014)

Yay she's almost there!! Just want those teats to fill ......................................


----------



## JAX (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey Liz is Lala 320 days today or 321??


----------



## Liz k (Feb 26, 2014)

LaLa is officially 321 till midnight then 322 lol maybe a week or so.......I think this ones a boy and she doesn't have to cook it as long.....lol....


----------



##  (Feb 26, 2014)

Looking fabulous, and don't imagine the wait will be long -- especially if you've ordered her to produce a colt! Can't wait to see another happy baby safely on the ground.


----------



## Liz k (Feb 27, 2014)

LaLa filling her bags, milk strip was 3.5 needs to be a 4 so we are getting close....



ill post pics tomorrow.

Thanks for watching.....


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 27, 2014)

How exciting Liz, all the best for a sale foaling


----------



##  (Feb 28, 2014)

Sounds good! Looking forward to the pictures!


----------



## Liz k (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok so pic is not that great but didn't have extra hands today sooooo this is it for today.....lol


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 1, 2014)

Sending prayers for a safe foaling Liz. Come on Lala!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 1, 2014)

Best of luck Liz sounds like it won't be long


----------



## Liz k (Mar 1, 2014)

Sorry guys its 3:15 am and cams not working, idk why but there's an issue and I have Emil's, texts, and opened ticket to figure out why



I guess it's going to be a long morning for me.....lol ill let you know when it's back up.......thanks


----------



##  (Mar 1, 2014)

Praying for a SAFE and UNEVENTFUL foaling for you!! Come on Lala !!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 1, 2014)

Ok cam back up, plan I was on doesn't exist anymore so at the end of my month the cams were turned off, but thanks to heather I'm back up and running oh and LaLa behaved perfectly while I was down......now I'm going to bed....


----------



##  (Mar 1, 2014)

Rest well, while we watch for you!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 2, 2014)

Update LaLa packing alittle bit more today and she really looking pointed in the butt, tail pretty loose here's a am pic LaLa is now 325 days.......I don't think she will be going as long as her last pregnancy

Ill post pm pics if there is a change


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 2, 2014)

Come on LaLa we're all waiting


----------



##  (Mar 2, 2014)

Come on Lala. We're all waiting excitedly!!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 3, 2014)

Sorry I'm about to get storms if cam goes down please call so I can try to bring them back up......thanks,

Cold and storms= LaLa prob going to foal.......lol


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 3, 2014)

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I can see cams, Happy 1 & 2, maybe no little ladies in 3 & 4 yet!? So La La is first up? I am looking forward to watching in the evenings as much as I can!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 3, 2014)

Good Luck LaLa we are all awaiting the news


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 4, 2014)

1.30am and Lala down and snoozing quietly. Hope those storms have passed now Liz.


----------



## Liz k (Mar 4, 2014)

Pics from today LaLa 327 days......


----------



## happy appy (Mar 4, 2014)

WOW!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 4, 2014)

As soon as those teats fill she'll be good to go!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 4, 2014)

So Excited for you Liz !!! Cant wait to see what she has been cooking in there


----------



##  (Mar 4, 2014)

COME ON LALA!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 5, 2014)

1.52am and she was hoovering, but now standing quietly - tail swishing every now and again - perhaps she is thinking about ....................??


----------



## JAX (Mar 5, 2014)

Who Lala??? Naaaaaahh

Oh well one day she will


----------



## blueberryburlap (Mar 5, 2014)

Beautiful girls! Can't wait to see what they all have! Praying that Miss LaLa starts your foaling season soon with an uneventful foaling of a beautiful little filly for you


----------



## Liz k (Mar 6, 2014)

No new updates except LaLa is now 329 and still holing strong ill post pics when there's a change....lol. One of these days.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow, she looks so ready. I'm changing my list of who is going to foal first to LaLa. Here's to a safe foaling season and can't wait to see the baby!!


----------



##  (Mar 7, 2014)

Keep it coming, Lala !!


----------



## JAX (Mar 7, 2014)

I am going to ask you aunties for a huge favor.... I am going to be gone from Sunday through Wednesday and am taking Liz's daughter with me. We will not be around to help Liz if Lala should go during this time. If you should happen to see her looking like even interesting please call both numbers until you get someone. I am the second number listed on her cam. If neither one of us answers please keep trying. If you get me then I can try other numbers that are not listed. I am going to try and talk her into using my halter alarm but the alarm is not very loud and may not wake her up. Don't be mad Liz I am just hoping to help you out since we will be leaving you short handed. Oh and we understand that the high alert is not supposed to be hit unless owner is already notified but ummmm shall we just say that I KNOW that alarm will wake Liz up!! She will be extra tired so please if you have any extra room on your monitor it would be really appreciated. Thanks Guys!!!!

Oh and if Lala happens to be listening... Please pretty please have this foal before we leave!!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 7, 2014)

Lol Jackie, LaLa update, shes more uncomfortable today and ill post pic form this am....


----------



##  (Mar 8, 2014)

With any 'luck' she'll have this little one BY Sunday. She sure looks uncomfortable, and was walking her stall with her tail raised. Let's hope the discomfort turns quickly into a smooth and uneventful delivery!

Come on Lala! We're all waiting to see this little one!


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 8, 2014)

It may just be me but I can't seem to get on the cam???


----------



## Liz k (Mar 8, 2014)

No real changes....more uncomfortable is about it......tonight


----------



## Liz k (Mar 8, 2014)

misty'smom said:


> It may just be me but I can't seem to get on the cam???




Sorry MistyMom been losing Internet for short periods of time if you still can't get it up let me know....thanks


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 8, 2014)

I got it! I am on my iPad tonight, couldn't remember how I used my old iPad to view all the cams last year?? But remembered I used Puffin and yes I can see your little girls now!!!! so excited to watch everyone this year, I loved watching last year!! I hope to catch some foals being born again it was awesome last year!!!!! Best Wishes to you for a Safe and Happy foaling year!!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 9, 2014)

Changed cam view LaLa alittle different tonight...depressed....lol


----------



## Liz k (Mar 9, 2014)

Ok so no baby.......didn't think her luggage it could anymore stuffed.....I was wrong. Here's pics from this am


----------



##  (Mar 9, 2014)

Goodness. She's looking good, and we hope she gives you a little one during the day, so you can get some rest!

Come on Lala! You are our focus today!! Can't wait!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 9, 2014)

come on Lala lets see that little bundle today


----------



##  (Mar 9, 2014)

Just continuing to hoover her stall, just nibbling and nibbling. Doesn't seem very interested in giving us that baby today.

Come on Lala......what do we have to do to convince you today is the day?


----------



##  (Mar 9, 2014)

No matter how many times I checked on her today, she's been just hoovering her stall, nibbling around. I hope that udder gets so large she decides it's time for baby to "take it down" and shows us that little one! Come on Lala!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 10, 2014)

Lol nice thought Diane......but nope.......here's her pics from this am.....excuse the quality of pics had to them blind needed the flash lol


----------



## Liz k (Mar 10, 2014)

Here's pm today pics....lol I think LaLa is part elephant


----------



## cassie (Mar 11, 2014)

woohoo they're some big boobies going on with your mares Liz, lol
hopefully they won't keep you waiting too long





who is up on camera at the moment?


----------



## Liz k (Mar 11, 2014)

Hey Cassie long time no text...lol LaLa is the black mare cam 1and Rhapsy is the white mare on 2....


----------



##  (Mar 11, 2014)

That's a fabulous udder. Come on Lala!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 11, 2014)

Bringing cams down for 5 min to print some work and then will put them back up, sorry other computer went caput.....lol


----------



## Liz k (Mar 11, 2014)

Ok sooooo no change I see......you tell me 334 days


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 11, 2014)

Wow that is one FULL udder, I wish my little ones udder would fill


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 12, 2014)

Having lost my internet connection for the past 4 days (grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!) I just cannot believe that Lala is STILL hanging on!! On the other hand, I'm glad she's waited for me to get re-connected! Come on Lala, it's time to get this delivery underway.


----------



##  (Mar 12, 2014)

Okay Lala!~! We are ALL here now, so let's get a move on!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 12, 2014)

She looks so ready to go!!! Wish Madeline would have an udder like that. I have udder envy



Go Lala.


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok LaLa show us your little one!!!!!





Just wanted to add......I was just peeking in again and have to say I can not get over how clear your cam is!!!!!!!! wonderful picture of Melody and her baby, even color is great!!!!!! Well done!!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 12, 2014)

No change.....LaLas waiting till nobody can take it anymore and have it while no one is watching lol

335 days and counting


----------



##  (Mar 13, 2014)

OMG! Gorgeous udder! This better be one hungry baby!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 13, 2014)

Ok this sad...here are several pic from this afternoon....really I don't know why she hasn't gone yet....lol 336 days


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 13, 2014)

She's just racking up the tension and waiting for our frustration levels to peak!! LOL!! Perhaps we should play her at her own game - Ok Lala, I for one am fed up with waiting and watching, so I'm off to concentrate on some of the others here who might be producing their little ones in the next day or two. Bye bye!!


----------



##  (Mar 13, 2014)

She's just being a tease to drive us all crazy!! Udder madness!!


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh my I just saw that I did my edit on the wrong post, ooops! Sorry Liz and LaLa!!!!



Still watching your mares Liz, I'll try not to get mixed up again, must have been a "senior moment"!!!!!



I will try to delete.........


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 14, 2014)

3am and all is quiet - but dont worry Lala, I'm not watching you as I'm sure nothing is going to happen!


----------



##  (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Liz k (Mar 14, 2014)

Ok when I said LaLa needs to (poop) pop, I didn't mean her boobs......lol look close her luggage has luggage


----------



## izmepeggy (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi Liz




I have them up on camera and have been following her advancement or lack there of..LOL..I will be watching tonight in between grooming my dog.But I'm here..


----------



## izmepeggy (Mar 15, 2014)

I have to go to bed..I have to get up early .. 1:54 and Lala is sternal and the other little girl is asleep standing up..Good night.


----------



## Liz k (Mar 15, 2014)

izmepeggy said:


> I have to go to bed..I have to get up early .. 1:54 and Lala is sternal and the other little girl is asleep standing up..Good night.


Good night Peggy!!!!!!!!! Thank you


----------



## Liz k (Mar 15, 2014)

LaLas pic for the day....lol not much change milk strip said watch close could foal anyday


----------



##  (Mar 15, 2014)

Praying for a fast and uneventful foaling of a healthy baby for you! Come on, Lala! But we're NOT watching.....


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 16, 2014)

3.40am and Lala just got up - standing looking a bit "undecided"? Have to go do my animals now - sending good vibes and wishes Liz should Lala decide that now is actually THE TIME!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 16, 2014)

4.32am Zooooooooooooooooomed back indoors in the middle of doing the chores to check just in case ............................. but she's just hoovering happily!!! Busy day today for me so not here again until late afternoon - will I see a new little one or not???

Come on Lala, this is getting rediculous now!


----------



##  (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, she's 'parked' in place, not moving around at all! Guess I won't spend time watching her today......


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 16, 2014)

Looks like a foal for Lala...congrats Liz waiting for details...I just took a look and see I missed it


----------



##  (Mar 16, 2014)

I watched for a long while, and she was just standing there, so went to do some NEEDED house cleaning, and just got back!

Sneaky Lala !! Guess you fooled us all. What a cute little one and a filly, too!!!

Can't wait to hear all the details, and get some 'up close' pictures!! How nice she foaled on a weekend, in the morning, while all were awake! I'm hoping there were no problems, as I don't see a crowd gathered, so CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## chandab (Mar 16, 2014)

Congrats! Anxiously awaiting photos. [unfortunately, I don't do mare stare streaming. I really don't have time, I'm on-line too much already.]


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 16, 2014)

Well Lala, that was really sneaky of you!! Between Diane posting at 7.30am that all was quiet,and then Lori posting that there was a pretty little filly running around by just after 9am, you obviously decided to get down to business! LOL!!

Many congratulations Liz, the long awaited little one looks really cute! Cant wait for the details and some close up pics.


----------



## Liz k (Mar 16, 2014)

At 815 am this morning LaLa decided we all were done watching and decided to foal...lol since we all missed it here's some pics, wish I could tell a story but I made it out there just in time to guide the filly out...so thank god LaLa did all the work...


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 16, 2014)

What a cute little girl - well not so little perhaps, she has obviously benefitted from Lala's determination not to produce her until the cooking process had been fully accomplished!! A lovely strong healthy baby, well done Lala!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 16, 2014)

Congratulations...on your beautiful little filly, great job Lala

congrats Liz she sure was a surprise waiting till everyone here was done watching


----------



##  (Mar 16, 2014)

That is one 'put together' baby! She looks so strong and sturdy! Nothing 'frail' about this little filly!

Good job, Lala!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh Liz and Lala a BIG congratulations to you on a gorgeous filly she is just beautiful.


----------



## izmepeggy (Mar 16, 2014)

OH MY GOSH!!! How cute..Congratulations!!!!..I watched untill 4:00 am and had to go to bed..So she likes to have them after breakfast!!..lol..


----------



## atotton (Mar 16, 2014)

Congrats on the new filly.


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 16, 2014)

Congratulations Liz and LaLa!! Beautiful filly and I have to agree she looks very healthy and strong!!!! So sweet!!!!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you all for happy wishes.....now to Rhapsy, don't know if anyone remembers her but 2years ago she foaled here and short story is the only sign she gave was a lot of tail action before she really didn't have any boobs ill post pics

First pic was close to her foaling, second pic is her today so not a long way to go......she is 320 days


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 18, 2014)

Another sneaky mare to watch! She does look close in those pictures Liz - good luck!


----------



##  (Mar 18, 2014)

Based on her history and the pictures, she sure does look close if she keeps to her sneakiness!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 18, 2014)

Rhapsy 321 days hers her pics....now remember she foals on not much of a bag.....lol


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 18, 2014)

It's going to be a guessing game!! Best of luck!


----------



##  (Mar 19, 2014)

Praying for another happy foaling!

All's quiet and calm this morning.....famous last words! The last time I said that, Lala decided to foal without notice!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 20, 2014)

Rhapsy is 323 days here's today pics


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 20, 2014)

How exciting that Rhapsy is getting close!!!!! I will be watching and praying for a safe foaling!!!! Can't wait to see her little one!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 21, 2014)

2.30am and Rhaps just got up - now standing quietly.


----------



##  (Mar 21, 2014)

Quietly grazing her stall this morning. Looking good!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry for the late update....had company

Rhapsy is 324 and here's current pic, no change in ph...



sorry for the red pic...lol


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2014)

1.55am and she's dozing quietly in the corner - in fact she is so still that if it hadn't been for the odd moth (or something) flying past, I would have said the cam had frozen!


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2014)

She's quietly grazing her stall. Looking good! Can't wait to see what she's hiding. Praying for a safe and uneventful foaling for you!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 22, 2014)

So rhaps is now 325 days no change but udders look bigger then before so maybe she'll do like a normal mare....lol


----------



## Liz k (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok day 326 and still holding out...lol one day I hope she'll decide it's a good day


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 24, 2014)

Wow Liz that udder sure looks like she is ready to Rock and roll lol

I wish Rexina would decide its time that hers fills .

Not long Liz, Best of luck for a safe foaling


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 25, 2014)

1.33am and hoovering quietly. Come on Rhaps - it's time to show us that baby!!


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2014)

Just standing quietly in the middle of her stall. Come on Rhaps!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 26, 2014)

Hay all I'm needing sleep tonight have to be at the hospital early tomorrow for surgery on my daughter so any extra eyes would be great no real change Rhaps is 329 days so should be soon...thanks


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 26, 2014)

2.35am and hoovering - this mare has absolute stillness down to a fine art, I'm always convinced that the cam must have frozen!

Sorry to hear about your daughter Liz - hope it all goes well for her.


----------



##  (Mar 26, 2014)

I see her mouth moving as she stands in one place grazing her stall. Boy, she looks ready to go!


----------



##  (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like Rhaps was doing a bit of pacing, but I think she was really looking for dinner!

She sure continues to look ready -- dropped, forward of center, but baby seems to still be a bit 'wide'. LOL


----------



## Liz k (Mar 26, 2014)

WOOHOO Rhapsy is testing ready!!!!!!!!!!! It will be soon


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 26, 2014)

Good Luck Liz cant wait to see this new arrival


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 26, 2014)

Sooo, guess there's been a change at MareStare? I need to become a member to view the mares that are streaming thru them now?

Good Luck with this foal - I'm looking forward to seeing it! I'm guessing the surgery for your daughter turned out fine, since you are already back on...


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 26, 2014)

Just looked in on your girls. Rhapsy looks content munching on her hay!! Hope she has a safe delivery and a healthy foal! Maybe I will get lucky and catch her foaling!!!!


----------



##  (Mar 26, 2014)

We have flehming going on!


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 26, 2014)

What is flehming?? She keeps yawning and looking at her side??? I will watch as long as I can stay awake......anyone else watching this little mare????


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 26, 2014)

just called as you all were walking in......praying for her to have a safe delivery, back to watching, how exciting!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 26, 2014)

I tried to watch but members only, and thought I had signed up but now doesn't recognize my username ??


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 26, 2014)

COLT!!!!! yahoo!! Congratulations to all of you!!! I am so happy I was watching tonight!!!


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 26, 2014)

Bless his little heart look at him trying to stand up!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks Mistysmom for posting had trouble logging in, and big Congratulations Liz


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 26, 2014)

did you get on in time Ryan??


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 26, 2014)

Noooooooo glad u caught it tho





I signed up this morning & when I went to sign in to the camera it wouldn't recognize my username. Could be cause im on the other side of the world and records haven't been updated yet??

Is he a cutie ?? What colour ??? Hanging to see some pics


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 27, 2014)

Hard to tell what color he is but very light color like his Momma!!! I have to say Jackie, Liz whoever is in there it is so amazing to watch all of you help deliever this foal!!!!! I know you all have done this many times but you all are so calm and gentle with the mare giving her space with her colt but at the same time doing whatever is necessary!!!!! My hat is off to all of you!!!!! I hope to catch you all in action again soon, thanks for letting us Aunties be part of your exciting times!!!


----------



## Danielleee (Mar 27, 2014)

I was laying in bed watching and dozed off for only a little bit when I woke up he was trying to stand. Happy that he arrived safely! Huge congratulations on a beautiful, healthy, foal!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi all here are some pics


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh he's gorgeous - what a 'sparky' looking little fella! Many congrats Liz - and well done Rhaps (at last!!)


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 27, 2014)

What a pretty fella! Thanx for sharing the photos!

I, too, tried to log in to watch. I got my sign in and I was able to access other cameras, but not the one for Liz K.




I ended up going to bed around 10:30 - ish, but had I been able to watch - may have stayed up long enough to see this guy come into the world. sigh.

I'm so glad he arrived OK and everything is well. He's a beauty. He is a palomino pinto, right?


----------



##  (Mar 27, 2014)

Of course! I go to my chair after checking her and seeing no activity, and awake to check in and see a little one sleeping in her stall!

Congratulations, Liz! The pictures are so cute! Can't wait to see more of the little guy! Good going Rhaps!


----------



## Danielleee (Mar 27, 2014)

He's too cute


----------



## Barefootin (Mar 27, 2014)

Congratulations on a lovely little fellow!


----------



## chandab (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats! Cute little guy. Looks palomino to me, can't wait to see dry pictures.


----------



## Liz k (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok dry pics.....oh and it looks like ice blue eyes too...


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 27, 2014)

OMG he is BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## chandab (Mar 27, 2014)

Love him. I just love palominos.


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 27, 2014)

Blue eyes as well - he's just perfect!!


----------



##  (Mar 27, 2014)

PERFECT!!! Just a beauty!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 28, 2014)

Rhaps not feeling well gave her pain meds and off to the vets we go ill update when I can..........


----------



## Liz k (Mar 28, 2014)

Ok we back Rhaps got oiled and should be ok. Nite all....


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 28, 2014)

Aww bless her - hope she will be ok now.


----------



## JAX (Mar 28, 2014)

I forgot to thank you MistysMom!! Thank you very much for the phone call when Raps was going into labor. We were right there watching but you just never know and therefore we really appreciate all calls that are made whenever you feel something could be going on. We still haven't figured out who texted when raps was starting to act colicky last night but thank god they did because I was not watching and I believe Liz was nodding off in her chair. I think we were very tired and falsly thought we would be good to sleep for the first full night in a while lol. So once again



to all who call or text when they believe it may be needed. THANK YOU


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 28, 2014)

oh it was my pleasure to give you that call!!! I was just so excited that I was watching and got to see the birth!!!!! Last year was my first year watching at Mare Stare but that was the first call I had the pleasure to make!!!!! I did not know Rhaps was not feeling well and was colicky, she was laying down when I saw her last night and looked comfortable. How is she doing? I hope she is doing better!!


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 28, 2014)

I was just looking in......did one of your other mares foal? I know that LaLa had her foal but it looks like 3 mares with 3 foals???? I am on my iPad tonight so a little smaller to see!! Rhaps little one is sooooo cute he was swinging that little tail around and then just sort of plopped down to take a nap!!!!! I love watching the foals!!!!!!

Maybe not a baby in that first stall..........maybe I am seeing foals where there aren't any yet!!!! Good thing I only have my 2 girls and not planning on ever breeding them! I could never do what you all do!


----------



##  (Mar 28, 2014)

I thought at first I saw 3 also, but it's so hard to see because whoever is in the first stall is hogging the camera!

Oh good, she finally moved around, so I see there are babies in the second and third stalls, and a nice fat momma-to-be in the first stall!


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 28, 2014)

I just saw Rhaps pooping! Good thing, right?


----------



## Liz k (Mar 29, 2014)

misty'smom said:


> oh it was my pleasure to give you that call!!! I was just so excited that I was watching and got to see the birth!!!!! Last year was my first year watching at Mare Stare but that was the first call I had the pleasure to make!!!!! I did not know Rhaps was not feeling well and was colicky, she was laying down when I saw her last night and looked comfortable. How is she doing? I hope she is doing better!!


Thank you mistysmom for the call !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 29, 2014)

misty'smom said:


> I just saw Rhaps pooping! Good thing, right?


Yes it's a great think


----------



## Liz k (Mar 29, 2014)

Here some pics of Bristol LaLas filly for all the aunties and uncies.......


----------



##  (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow, and already had her first clip!! I just love clipping the little ones, they always fell asleep in my lap!!

She's got nice long legs and a beautifully long neck! Such a cutie!!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry all ive been off a couple of days, resting up and getting things around here done in between births.....soooooooo I thought I would personally thank everyone who watches, the other day Rhaps had a bout of colic and I noticed she was lying down alittle more then normal but had no signs of discomfort, well I fell all sleep and around midnight she got really bad and thank god for the eyes here, cause without the call we might have lost her so here's alittle way for me to show my appreciation to all of you.......

trim.qr4oOm.MOV


----------



## JAX (Mar 31, 2014)

lol my neck is sore... hahahahahaha just kidding!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 31, 2014)

Aren't these aunties and watchers like Saints....gotta give a big thank you again


----------



##  (Mar 31, 2014)

Fantastic!!!!!! So cute, both of them! Can't wait to see even more coming on your cams! Thank you so much for the video!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 31, 2014)

Bree's next she 306 days and here's her starting point....lol


----------



## misty'smom (Mar 31, 2014)

I am ready to see another foal born!!! Saying a prayer for Bree to foal safely and to have a healthy little one!! My granddaughter's nic-name is Bree short for Aubree!!

How is Rhaps, is she completly over her bout of colic? Poor girl going through labor and then colic, yikes!!!!! She is looking good on the cam!!!


----------



## Liz k (Apr 1, 2014)

misty'smom said:


> I am ready to see another foal born!!! Saying a prayer for Bree to foal safely and to have a healthy little one!! My granddaughter's nic-name is Bree short for Aubree!!
> 
> How is Rhaps, is she completly over her bout of colic? Poor girl going through labor and then colic, yikes!!!!! She is looking good on the cam!!!


Yes Mistysmom Rhaps is doing great all better now


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 1, 2014)

Liz, that is good to hear! Now she can just enjoy being a Momma to that cute little foal!! How is Bree looking tonight? Is she in that first stall?


----------



## Liz k (Apr 3, 2014)

Bree is on cam two, Rhaps is on cam one till the outside mare comes here in two weeks.....but I will post that when it happens


----------



##  (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Liz k (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi all haven't updated in awhile Bree is holding strong small boobies she is 312 days today and this weekend a outside mare comes in to foal out her name is zenyatta we will call her zyna for short and she will be on cam one she is a maiden so this could be fun....lol ill get pics of Bree tonight and post, sorry was out of town for a few days while hubby kept foal watch


----------



## Liz k (Apr 8, 2014)

Ok here's tonight's pics


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the update, and we'll watch for your new guest!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for the update Liz!! I will be watching Bree and looking forward to seeing your guest mare! I just love this, watching the babies coming into this world! I am so thankful I found the group when I was looking into getting my minis. You all have been so kind, answered my many questions and the bonus of this Mare stare is so sweet!! I grew up with the big guys but having minis is such a wonderful experience especially at my age and time in my life! Hoping to get Misty trained so my grandchildren can enjoy 4H and showing her!! Well back to watching all the girls!!


----------



## Liz k (Apr 11, 2014)

Bree's getting very uncomfortable lately, she still has some packing to do lest hope she waits for her luggage to fill.....lol


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 11, 2014)

Will be keeping an eye on her when I can!! Pray that she foals safely!!


----------



## Liz k (Apr 12, 2014)

So outside mares are here.................

Cam 1 is Lottie she was pastured bred so no date but she has dropped and bags are filling fast.....here's her pic


----------



## Liz k (Apr 12, 2014)

Cam 2 is Bree she is 317 days here's her pic.............


----------



## Liz k (Apr 12, 2014)

And soon to have cam 3 up is zenyatta who is a maiden and no due date here is her pics


----------



##  (Apr 13, 2014)

Zenyatta looks like she was a 'good' little maiden and read the book! I don't think I've EVER seen an udder that looks like such a "text book" picture! LOL Everything nice and proportioned -- like looking in a mirror from side to side! How funny is that! I've never.....ever.....seen an udder that looks so "perfect" -- no wrinkles, so differences in the sides! I'm quite taken!

With all that said, I BET she'll be the one to watch as she progresses. NOTHING is ever THIS perfect!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 13, 2014)

Liz, you have more than one outside mare? Do you think Lottie will be soon?? How is your sweet little Bree looking tonight? and whats the 2nd outside mares name?? I am peeking in on them now, all looks to be quiet, just cruzing and grazing their stalls!!!!!!!


----------



## Liz k (Apr 15, 2014)

New pics from today.....I don't know who will go first but they better wait till new cam arrives....one cam I sent working so had to order new one so cam 3 will be up soon


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 16, 2014)

I think you have a bit of a race on your hands!! Good luck!


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2014)

Looks like a race to me, too! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Liz k (Apr 20, 2014)

HAPPY EASTER to all

Updates,

Lottie been acting strange today, Zeyna( lil miss perfect boobs) has the biggest boobs DD and Bree will she's bringing up the rear. Here are pics


----------



## Liz k (Apr 20, 2014)

HAPPY EASTER to all

Updates,

Lottie been acting strange today, Zeyna( lil miss perfect boobs) has the biggest boobs DD and Bree will she's bringing up the rear. Here are pics


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2014)

Looking great! Won't be long now! Those really are "text-book" boobs!


----------



## Liz k (Apr 22, 2014)

New pics I think Zeyna will go first, then Lottie, then Bree..........but who knows what do y'all think?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2014)

Looks as though you have them in the right order Liz.


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2014)

Heck, that's what I was going to say after seeing the pictures, and had to go to the next page, and you beat me to it, Anna!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2014)

LOL!! Just luck Diane - I'm usually following you!


----------



## Liz k (Apr 22, 2014)

Ok today's pics


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh boy, oh boy! LOOK at those lovely udders! Looks like there'll be activity at your place again VERY soon!


----------



## Liz k (Apr 27, 2014)

Ok new pics

Lottie has moved into first with Zeyna in second and Bree still third....but Bree is 333 days and after rebooking at last years pics she is at the point where she foaled last years soooo it's anybody's game........


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks as if you might have a busy night?? Good luck!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 27, 2014)

I agree with Anna, you are going to be very busy


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2014)

Safe foaling -- as I think you might be doing multiples!!


----------



## Liz k (Apr 27, 2014)

Lottie should foal tonight and the other two might just release there's as well.....might be a busy night here.....lol


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 27, 2014)

Lottie is very restless, tails going round and round at a hundred miles an hour


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 27, 2014)

All looks quiet right now........but things can change quickly!!!!!




I will be watching for a little while longer!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 28, 2014)

Yay !!!! Cant wait to see some pics liz, she sure looks amazing


----------



## JAX (Apr 28, 2014)

Just got home from Lizs. The filly is a big girl and she has nursed now and doing well. I am sure Liz will post some photos tomorrow after a little bit of sleep. That is if she gets any lol.


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes, please. Who? Went to the cams and everything looks quiet and can't see any little one -- so yes, pictures please!


----------



## Liz k (Apr 28, 2014)

Update Zeyna still testing ready and Bree alittle behind her but Bree is 334 days so both could go at any time

.......here's Lottie's filly pics........


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 28, 2014)

She is stunning Liz, congratulations


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 28, 2014)

Keeping an eye on the girls!!!! Lottie's little girl is so sweet!!!! Is Lottie one of the outside mares or is she yours Liz? Trying to keep up with all the Mares and Foals here, this has been a busy place lately!!!!!!!!!!!



Lol


----------



## JAX (Apr 29, 2014)

Not Liz but I can answer that question. Lottie and Zyna are both outside mares. Bree is Liz's... oh wait Bree is Lizs daughters lol. I think she has two more outside mares after this group and then she has my mare Willow that she is leasing for this year, mare is mine the foal will be Lizs.


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 29, 2014)

Thanks Jax I think I've got it straight now!! lol I did remember Bree was hers, I have a granddaughter Bree (Aubree) !! The girls are looking quiet right now, who do you think will be next?? When is your Willow due?


----------



## JAX (Apr 29, 2014)

Well we did a milk check earlier (I live just a couple miles from Liz) and the results say that Zeyna should be next but I must admit that Bree is acting more like she is thinking about going next,,,,soooooo IDK??? If I remember correctly Willow should be due around my birthday which is May 26th.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 29, 2014)

Many congrats on the new little filly - just love those pictures, there is nothing like watching a Momma mare greet her new baby.


----------



##  (Apr 29, 2014)

Well said, Anna. Just love those nuzzling mommas! Pretty little one!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 29, 2014)

Peeking in on the girls.....wonder if there will be any action tonight? What is your weather there tonight?? We are having heavy rain here in Va......sometimes bad weather brings out the foals!!!! lol


----------



## JAX (Apr 29, 2014)

Cool front moving in. Low of 48 and tomorrow sunny and only a high of 77 WOO HOO!!!! Send that rain this way


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 29, 2014)

I would take sunny and 77



Wish I could send the rain away, we have had too many rainy/snowy and cold days this past winter! LOTS of MUD! Only a few nice sunny/warm spring days so far



I kept my 2 in the barn today, pouring rain and only about 50.......I know that they can be out in the rain but I just cant bring myself to see them soaked when it is chilly out!

The girls look quiet and calm tonight.......I thought one of them was going to foal last night the way they were acting! So maybe tonight they will surprise eveyone with their cool, calm and collected attitudes!!!!!!! lol


----------



## JAX (Apr 30, 2014)

Any extra eyes would be appreciated. Liz taking daughter to hospital after Lala kicked her in the knee! I am about a 9 minute drive from her barn and at some point I will have to get my guys fed... I am the second number on her cam page. 210-844-1387. Thanks


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok I will try to watch as much as I can tonight!! I am usually up until midnight or a little later........

I hope Liz' s daughter will be Ok????? Ouchhhh, getting kicked in the knee, she must be in pain


----------



## JAX (Apr 30, 2014)

Ok she is on her way home its not broken just stitches!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh that is good, kneee injuries usually require surgey so although stiches maybe sore for a few days better than any a major repair!!!!

So maybe a foal or 2 tonight??????


----------



## JAX (Apr 30, 2014)

IDK we shall see what the milk test tells us lol


----------



## AnnaC (May 1, 2014)

Ooooo sending healing throughts for Liz's daughter - very painful area - hope she will be feeling better very soon.






Hopefully we shall be seeing another couple of babies in the barn before very long??


----------



## AnnaC (May 1, 2014)

Just checked - 1.53am and all is quiet! Come on girls, lets see some action!!


----------



##  (May 1, 2014)

Everyone outside now. I couldn't post this morning, although I read everything. Not supposed to be on here during work, but unless someone is in the office (which they were today), I DO cheat and check everything out.


----------



## misty'smom (May 1, 2014)

Not sure which mare is in the top right but she is acting a little funky!! Unless it is my wishful thinking....she keeps looking at her big baby belly!!!!



. I will keep watching and be on the phone again if there is anything more than funky!!!! lol


----------



## misty'smom (May 1, 2014)

She is the star now! Only cam on her, does that mean???????


----------



## misty'smom (May 1, 2014)

Wahooo!!!!! Congratulations everyone!!!!! A little colt, can't wait to get a good view of him....... looked like Momma was having a hard time??

Ohh, I see him now, a little Pinto, my favorite!!!!!


----------



## misty'smom (May 1, 2014)

Liz, I don't know if your daughter was there tonight but I wanted to ask you how is she? Is her knee ok, I imagine she is pretty sore??


----------



## misty'smom (May 1, 2014)

Sorry I keep posting but I just have to say........I don't know all your faces/names but whoever is snugggling with the little guy it is just soooo sweet!!! He is going to be a real Love Bug!!!!! I have to admit I am jealous I would love to be sitting and hugging him too!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 1, 2014)

Congratulations Liz


----------



## Liz k (May 2, 2014)

Thank you all Bree decided to foal tonight with little warning and yes MistyMom my daughter is doing great alittle sore but she's getting around here's a pic.....or two lol I just love this little guy he's such a ham.....


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2014)

Oh Wow - what a gorgeous little fella, well done Bree!





You really are having some beautiful foals this year Liz.


----------



##  (May 2, 2014)

Another very handsome boy!! CONGRATULATIONS! LOVE the pictures -- what a cutie!


----------



## little lady (May 3, 2014)

Love the way he is marked! Congrats!


----------



## misty'smom (May 5, 2014)

Liz, how is sweet Bree doing and her little guy? Is he still hamming and being adorable? Any name yet? I see you have some empty stalls. When do you expect some new Mommies to be in them?? Hope all is well and you are enjoying your new little fellow!!!!





Ooops , I do see Bree and baby, another Momma and baby and one Momma in waiting now!!!!! I guess I with our time difference they may have been outside still!!


----------



## JAX (May 7, 2014)

For the last couple hours Zeyna has looked interesting but for the moment is laying resting... I think


----------



## AnnaC (May 7, 2014)

Ooooooo exciting!! Good luck and safe foaling.


----------



## misty'smom (May 7, 2014)

Just tuned in......she looks to be resting, quiet for now


----------



## Liz k (May 9, 2014)

Update sorry so late but been having my gabby who has been sick so not much time.........

Zeyna test says foaling should happen within 12 hours soooooo we will see............


----------



## AnnaC (May 9, 2014)

Come on Zeyna cant wait to see what you have been hiding in there! Good luck Liz!


----------



##  (May 9, 2014)

Come on Zena! She's just standing quietly now, don't see a baby yet! Happy and safe foaling!


----------



## JAX (May 9, 2014)

Well I waited at Lizs most of the day for this girl to go but no... As soon as the low alarm was set she stalled out. So before I came back home we ran another test......... It cant get better and there is no reason to run anymore. Her hardness is up high and the ph does not even color the tests anymore!!!! I don't know what she is waiting on. GO Zenya GO


----------



## misty'smom (May 9, 2014)

Well Jax, Zenya is pacing and pacing and looks to be acting a little "funny" right now!!



Maybe soon I know I can't stay awake much longer, come on Zenya!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAX (May 10, 2014)

Pinto filly, all went great! I am sure Liz will post pictures tomorrow after some much needed sleep...


----------



## Brody (May 10, 2014)

Congrats on a good looking foal! I think I just missed the foaling, as I've been up keeping an eye on my mare tonight. As everyone seems happy now, it looks likes things went well.


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2014)

Many congrats Liz and well done to Zenya.



Cant wait for the pics but do understand that your need for some sleep must come first!


----------



## MissysMum (May 10, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



##  (May 10, 2014)

Hope you're sleeping well, but can't wait for the pictures!!


----------



## misty'smom (May 10, 2014)

Congratulations!!! I could not stay awake past 12:30 am...........Can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## Liz k (May 10, 2014)

Sorry late on the pics have been catching up on things here......lol


----------



## AnnaC (May 11, 2014)

What a pretty little filly - well marked too. Again, many congratulations Liz!


----------



##  (May 11, 2014)

So glad you got some rest. Pretty girl!! Congratulations!


----------



## little lady (May 11, 2014)

Congrats on a pretty little filly. Thanks for sharing pics. Look forward to see more.


----------



## misty'smom (May 11, 2014)

Awwwww, what a cute filly!!! I love the Pintos!!!



Thanks for posting the pictures Liz! I am sure you are exhausted, staying awake for these girls to foal must really take a toll after a while, yikes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chandab (May 12, 2014)

Congrats! Can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## JAX (May 14, 2014)

Hi All

I wanted to make a quick update because I know that Liz cannot. We had big storms here and Liz's neighbors house was hit by lightening. It was a big enough hit that Liz has lost her computer, tv, internet, and possibly some of if not all of her cams. Her internet should be back up sometime Thursday and her tv will be Friday. She has replaced the computer but cannot even begin to check out the cams and all that make them accessible to marestare until the internet is up and running again. I just wanted to let yall know. My mare that Liz has leased will be one of the next ones due so I will be pushing really hard for all this to get done ASAP


----------



## Ryan Johnson (May 14, 2014)

Glad to hear everyones ok , Thanks for the update Jax


----------



##  (May 14, 2014)

Thank you for the update! Praying all goes well in getting things set up again.


----------



## misty'smom (May 15, 2014)

Oh no, so sorry to hear all the damage the storms did!!



Hope that Liz can get everything fixed and up and running for your mare to foal Jax!! But thank God no one was hurt or injured!! This time of year storms can be so dangerous! I'll keep you all in my prayers


----------



## cassie (May 19, 2014)

congrats Liz on all your gorgeous babies!! sorry to hear that you have had trouble with storms. Praying that there wasn't too much damage done and that all will be well again soon


----------



## AnnaC (May 20, 2014)

Any news on the connections Liz - hoping that you will be up and running again very soon.

Jax have you any news for us - hoping the mares are all ok?


----------



## misty'smom (May 20, 2014)

Liz, I hope that everything is Ok and you are just having some tech issues ???? Sometimes those tech problems can be a real pain in the never mind where!!!!






Jax, hoping we didn't miss your Mare foaling???? But if she did please post some pictures.......





Looking forward to hearing from you ladies and seeing your barn stalls on the cam!! Miss you all!!!!!


----------



## misty'smom (Jun 8, 2014)

OMG, I was just watching all your babies run in and out of the stalls, they are hilarious!!!!!!!!!!



One would run in then another and then out they went!!! Very entertaining indeed!!!!



I dont know what each of you look like but one of the ladies was putting hay in the stalls I guess for the evening feeding! Now all the Mommas and their babies look to be in for the night. I am sure the little ones will be down for a nap after they visit the milk bars!!! What fun it must be to interact with all these adorable foals!!!!!! I however would never get a thing done around the barn or my house for that mattter because I would be just watching and hugging them all day long!!!!!!!!!!


----------



##  (Jun 9, 2014)

How true.....how true!


----------

